# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обмен Розница 2.2*- УТ 11.3.2, конфликт номенклатуры

## Gorinich_zloy

День добрый форумчанам.

Возник вопрос по конфликту при обмене, в Рознице нет товара с весом (галочка не проставлена у номенклатуры что товар весовой) так же и в УТ
Однако при обмене постоянно идёт "непонятка" :confused:
конфликт.jpg

Я к сожалению не программист, но может "на пальцах" объясните куда копать, в конфигурации что-то или в правилах?

----------

